# Will not wade fish alone anymore!!



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Was out at san luis pass this weekend and went out right before the sun started coming up. Started fishing a gut and wasnt having any luck so i was checking out some of the other guts and noticed some big slicks popping behind me. I made my way over there and the slick was right in the gut so i waded to mt thighs right on the edge of it. just new i was about to smoke some trout with all the slicks poppin. Well i cast out and was working my lure back to me when somethin caught my eye and here come about a 6-7ft shark makin a b-line right at me. My first thought was get rid of my fish but i didnt have any. I was panicking not knowing what to do and out of reaction i slapped the water and splashed it with my rod about the time it was about 4 ft from me and he tale whipped, exploded the water and was gone..I followed suit and was gone too right back to the boat. I have heard stories but never experienced something like this. Im sure you get checked out all the time wade fishing but to have one coming at u that fast and see its dorsal fin and fin on its tail both out of the water was pretty scary.

Anybody else have similar encounters or worse?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

odds are in your favor for survival ... now texting and driving, thats some dangerous stuff not to be taken lightly....


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Did you leave any brown chum??? I had a gator slam into me wading back to the boat. I scared it just as bad as I was. If you wade with a buddy, make sure you are faster then them. Remember, you only have to be faster than the other guy!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Is the not wade alone to cut your odds by 50%..Count me out..I know its serious stuff!!!


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I was wading years ago with a decent trout on a stringer. I never saw it but the next thing I know I am being dragged through the water until the stringer breaks. I am not a fan of wading anymore.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I think about this stuff all the time. Growing up in Fannett we swam out at Pine Tree lodge every summer. We have been chased out of the water by gators and snakes to boot. Had fish bite us while swimming and locus the size of bats land on our back lol. Every winter we pass by there and say "What the flip were we thinking" and every summer we were right back in the water.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ha i almost left some brown chum. Ive had one circle me before when i had fish on a stringer but he left once we lifted the fish up.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

I think wade fishing in san luis pass is dangerous enough already with their strong currents and recent news of drowings. glad u made it safe. be careful


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Eff that Noise!.. I prolly would have headed back too
Just to get my head together ..Ive had em too close myself ,
and it will make you question getting out of a perfectly good Boat!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

buddy keeps telling me how awesome the fishing is when you wade.

I just paid 60k for a boat and these types of stories . . . . no thanks think the boat and bank provide me with enough opportunity


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

All long as my boat is floating I'm in it-No thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't be weenies! Sharks, gators, snakes, all that make it the good old outdoors. I understand being cautious but there is no reason to flat out not wade just because of some toothy critters. Many of us have encountered sharks, rattlesnakes, rays, gators and many other animals while fishing and still go. 
I kicked up a 9'+ gator wading a while back, paddled my yak past a big momma that was laying up on the bank near Aransas Wildlife Refuge, had two 8'+ bull sharks come straight at me to eat my trout and reds off my stringer, bumped sharks while wading in the surf, had bull sharks snatch trout and smacks off my stringer, stepped on stingrays so big that when they took off it was like having a rug yanked out from under you and lots of snakes while hog hunting. I won't stop until I'm dead because I love the sport and love wading for sure.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I was at wading at the beach one time, trying to get to the third sand bar. Water was about at my chin. All the sudden a fin breaks the water about five feet in front of me. I dont remember much after that. My wife said I screamed like a girl and started splashing and jumping. All I know is when I made to shore I had lost me fishing pole. Turned around and it was a pod of porpose. Of course the fins didnt even look like a sharks. I havent waded that far out since.

As kids we also use to swim with gators. I look back now and cant beleive we actually got in that water. One of the lakes we use to swim in, they pulled a 15 foot gator out of. All I can say is Cajun girls in bikinis can make you do just about anything.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don't be weenies! Sharks, gators, snakes, all that make it the good old outdoors. I understand being cautious but there is no reason to flat out not wade just because of some toothy critters. Many of us have encountered sharks, rattlesnakes, rays, gators and many other animals while fishing and still go.
> I kicked up a 9'+ gator wading a while back, paddled my yak past a big momma that was laying up on the bank near Aransas Wildlife Refuge, had two 8'+ bull sharks come straight at me to eat my trout and reds off my stringer, bumped sharks while wading in the surf, had bull sharks snatch trout and smacks off my stringer, stepped on stingrays so big that when they took off it was like having a rug yanked out from under you and lots of snakes while hog hunting. I won't stop until I'm dead because I love the sport and love wading for sure.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Sharks are a part of the whole thing. Keeps you on your toes


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

When wading St. Charles bay or out close to Mudd island, I always carry a 2 prong gig with me. Gives me something fairly stout to let the gators and sharks know they are too close. Gators and stingrays worry me more than sharks.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Aggie87, you are killin' this Aggie 70, darn, will close on the house in Rockport on 1 Oct and was lookin' forward to wadin'. I am from West Texas, are sharks like snakes? By that I mean there is an old saying out here that 'A man that looks for snakes, finds snakes', in other words, go do your thing and do not worry, be safe but do not look for trouble.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I am also re-evaluating my wade fishing career. The past couple of years I have had some "encounters" that have left me pretty nervous. I too used to be one of those "don't be weenies" kind of guy when I was younger. We catch lots of fish wading. It's stacks the odds in your favor. However, at this time in my fishing career I am not as mad as I used to be with them fish. I will probably phase out wade fishing and stay in the boat in the near future. I had a shark cleanly bite a trout on my stringer last month and it got me thinking what if I had not paid attention and the stringer was close to my leg and the toothy critter were to hit a major artery on my leg! It would probably be not good!! I would be leaving alot of money to my wife who would probably marry a guy that would use my money to buy a fancy boat and ranch!! That would be the worse part of demise!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*A man w/ some sense.....*



Court said:


> All long as my boat is floating I'm in it-No thanks.


 Reminds me of this.... " Theirs only 2 things that fall from the sky..and thats bird chit and fools, and I ain't either one! "
The water is for fish...not me..


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I have had to hit a shark with the butt of my rod, and it still ended up sneaking in behind me and getting one of my trout off the stringer (bit it in half) and I have also hooked into a 6-7 foot blacktop sho did not enjoy it when I cranked down the drag and did a full aerial. But, I am still in the water every weekend. They are the apex predator and we are their world I respect them and try to be as aware as possible but I am not going to stop wading.


----------



## marlinspike (May 30, 2013)

I'm with you Brother. "Never get out the boat", "Never get out the boat"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"It was the Law of the Sea, they said. Civilization ends at the waterline. Beyond that, we all enter the food chain, *and not always right at the top"*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I had an experience like that at Cedar Bayou many years ago. I was tearing up the trout that morning from the 1st bar (waist deep) when an 8' Bull shark came straight at me down the bar. He was in a feeding frenzy and trout were hauling A trying to get away. My mind was racing as he kept coming at me until he got about 5 ft away and turned. Whew I thought, that was too close for comfort! I decided it was best to head inland and fish the cut for a while. It was actually very common to loose a few fish off your stringer to the sharks at that place. I have to say that the chest/neck deep wade back to the beach, even though it was only a short distance, felt like it took forever. My adrenaline was definitely pumping. I've had lots of other encounters in the water, but I have to admit this one scared me the most.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

marlinspike said:


> I'm with you Brother. "Never get out the boat", "Never get out the boat"


and get a bigger boat!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

The shark was fishing just like you, it smelled the slicks. Might have even made a few. :biggrin:


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

My buddy pulled up in his boat 10 min after this happened and we took off wading. Just feel alot more comforatable with someone with me. Im never scared when i have a partner but no way will i go again out there by myself


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

STOP, I REPEAT STOP........................ CARRYING STRINGERS WHILE WADING................. SHARKS are opportunist...... an exposed dying trout on a stringer is an invitation............. DO-NETS are good deterents....


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

last year in Matagorda I was fishing the surf at night wading out and casting as far as I could. My wife was in the truck with the headlights on the surf and the mullet were going crazy like acres of them busting all at once. I was headed back in from casting and I saw what I thought was a red fish tailing in about 2 foot of water right outside my head lights and as soon as it came in to the light I could see right there in front of me it was a 4-5 foot shark half out of the water in the shallows about 10 yards from me. My wife saw it at the same time I did from the truck and honked the horn and the shark busted the water and hauled ###. I can tell you I aint scared of much but I could not make myself go past waist deep to cast the rest of the night !!!! I still wade all the time and it does not bother me at all by my self or with others but seeing that shark so close and at night was a super erie feeling. We are no longer at the top of the food chain when we enter the water !!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

If wading the bays by myself , I worry more about getting hit by a ray above my ray guards (if I'm wearing them) than sharks. As far as sharks, I definately wouldn't walk out past the first bar at night while surf fishing anymore like when I was younger.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Keep wading and it will happen again and again. I have more shark encounter stories from the last 30yrs then I can even remember at this point. I still wade even at night and by myself if no one can go with me.
Been brushed, knocked down, surround by a feeding frenzy, had fish stolen, had them blast out of the water chasing a fish on my line, etc.
Just part of the adventures.

There are places like the Pass that the odds of an encounter of some kind go way up.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been told the sharks stack up in there later in the summer.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*My wade fishing alone story posted on 2 cool*

I was fishing early morning head high surf in1992 on the second bar just outside Cedar Bayou - had strung five 4-5# trout. Big roller comes in I hop and cast far out past the third bar at the same time, began working the magnum bone spook back after the roller passed,there was a huge explosion, drag was singin a merry song, first thought was a jack, then the fish jumped shaking her head, all I could see was a cavernous yellow mouth. Holy Cow what a sow trout! As I was entered in the STAR I began to see visions of that middle coast truck and boat. This was by far the largest speck I had ever had on. I have caught two 10# trout in Baffin and this one made those look small. I carefully worked her between the surfing waves - actually had her just about worn out and was bringing her carefully toward me on the face of a big swell - when out of the corner of my eye a HUGE bull came slashing sideways through the roller, one gulp and that Trout was gone as was my spook. The gut between the first gut to the second bar that day was almost neck deep. I did a quick about face and tiptoed into the gut heading for shore. Well that bull wasn't done, it had turned getting wind of the trout on the stringer as was coming straight for the stringer and me -- I quickly dropped the hook on the stringer from my belt as well and the shark blasted it throwing water everywhere. By that time I was walking water to the shallower side of the gut getting to the first bar and knee deep water - this bull must have had a woody on for me because it had kept right on in my wake, as I scrambled out of the water and onto the sand, that SOB almost grounded itself where I had just been standing. Slashing and splashing sand it finally turned and headed back down the beach. I had been fishing the surf for thirty years at that time and NEVER had a shark really go for me - had plenty of them hit stringers and take fish off while wading Cedar Bayou but never anything like that day. I estimated that shark at nine feet and around 400#.

Screamin drags all !!!

Its always better to wade with a friend and be much faster than they are


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Wading used to be nearly an institution in Texas. And on a windy shoreline it can be a good option. Sensational shark and vibrio reports in recent years seem to discourage. Direct contact with the bottom and stealth combine to make wading a little more elemental for me. Learned to read the water largely while wading. I'm not adverse to drifting, poling or paddling but I prefer to wade. I never came face to face with a BIG BULL, mostly 2-3 ft. in the surf that will hit stringers(&donetsnMatty) but I know I'm not the apex animal in the water. Seen 'em from a distance thrashing water and I saw something BIG that pinned me to the beach at first light a couple years ago on East Bch. But, it's the stingrays that worry me most... which we had all seen a bunch of 15-20years ago on the south shore of West Bay one day. I told my two buddies it wasn't those you saw you need to worry about. It's the one you don't see...lol


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I must have bad luck. I have only waded a handful of times and every time I have had an encounter of some sort. 1st time was sharks. About 15 sharks running together into a school of mullet about 10ft away from me. It was nothing but explosions of water and sharks going CRAZY. The next time it was a jelly fish. The time after that I got bit on the toe by a crab. The last time, I forgot to shuffle my feet and stepped on something that wiggled under my foot (probably a flounder). Regardless, anyone that witnessed the event saw me walk (or run) on water that day. That was my last time and I won't be doing it again. I can catch just as many fish while staying dry.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Let's see how many reasons there are not to wadefish: stingrays, various jellyfish including the fatal box jellyfish, Vibrio, sharks, oyster cuts, drowning. Anything else?


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

And its a wonder that the fish don't hang on the shorelines like they did when I was kid...to many boats on them all day.

As mentioned. Just something about being in the water with it all is a rush...plus give me reds in ankle deep water all day...no boats getting to those


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

My grand dad waded san luis pass back in the early 1960, He was drug off his feet and almost drowned by a huge shark that grab his stringer. He stopped wade fishing after that, but back then there was no limit on trout and he would come home with stringers full of trout as long as the car. Be care full out there, don't blame you not wanting to go it alone.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Let's see how many reasons there are not to wadefish: stingrays, various jellyfish including the fatal box jellyfish, Vibrio, sharks, oyster cuts, drowning. Anything else?


Forgot rip tides, currents, and dumb arse people with no common sense in boats


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I don't see the point in jumping out of a perfectly good airplane or a perfectly good boat. Ill wade in the surf, and know there are sharks there, but put out catch in coolers and we don't go very deep.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Both shark and gators get a lot bigger kayaking or wading right next to them.  

Might look at getting a basic wading kayak like the pescador (old Tarpon mold) in 10 or 12 ft to fish out in those places. All you need extra is anchor, drift sock?, paddle and life jacket. Gander was selling the 10 ft pescador with paddle and life jacket for 350$ couple of months ago. If the surf is rough then knee straps bought or home made and you are set.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I LOVE fishing the surf*

Nothing more fun than catching big specks on the second bar. Anytime you get in saltwater you cease to become the Apex predator and as said, if a shark is really intent to bite you you can't walk or wade fast enough to get out of the way . The THRILL of wade fishing to me is that I AM NOT THE BIGGEST BADDEST ANIMAL AROUND. Doin the Texas Two Step on top of a bar and chunking to bigger than average Specks just keeps the blood pumping. Sure your odds of getting injured go up anytime there's critters with teeth or barbs around, if you are worried don't become part of the food chain - I guess other than the aforementioned story, in fourty odd years of hittin the surf from Bolivar to Boca Chica, I have never been hurt and I've had sharks swimmin all around me, never been hit by a ray, but had plenty of jelly encounters -

I witnessed a mexican girl bleed out in front of the hotel on SPI after being bitten several times by a bull shark in 1988. It happens, but chances are you will get killed in a car wreck before you will be killed wading, and chances are you would drown while surf fishing before gettin actually attacked by a shark -
Lots of Old Salts around, but the new batch coming up watched too many episodes of jaws - it would be poor world without the boogers that potentially could get you, seems we have lost our sense of proportion about the REAL World and have lost contact with good sense -

Do's and don'ts while wade fishin

shuffle your feet - sometimes hard to do in knockdown surf

don't stand chest deep in the middle of a bunch of pogies or mullet being busted

Wear an inflatable mae west

don't chance the third bar in a rip

learn how to swim out of a rip, don't panic when you are swept away by one

Buddy up

Be AWARE that gulf passes attract BIG PREDATORS,

Don't tie a stringer around your waist or to a belt

Do take some bleach with you, works to alleviate jelly stings or pour in cuts

If you surf fish at nite beyond knee deep - well I will pray for you --:cheers:


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Nothing more fun than catching big specks on the second bar. Anytime you get in saltwater you cease to become the Apex predator and as said, if a shark is really intent to bite you you can't walk or wade fast enough to get out of the way . The THRILL of wade fishing to me is that I AM NOT THE BIGGEST BADDEST ANIMAL AROUND. Doin the Texas Two Step on top of a bar and chunking to bigger than average Specks just keeps the blood pumping. Sure your odds of getting injured go up anytime there's critters with teeth or barbs around, if you are worried don't become part of the food chain - I guess other than the aforementioned story, in fourty odd years of hittin the surf from Bolivar to Boca Chica, I have never been hurt and I've had sharks swimmin all around me, never been hit by a ray, but had plenty of jelly encounters -
> 
> I witnessed a mexican girl bleed out in front of the hotel on SPI after being bitten several times by a bull shark in 1988. It happens, but chances are you will get killed in a car wreck before you will be killed wading, and chances are you would drown while surf fishing before gettin actually attacked by a shark -
> Lots of Old Salts around, but the new batch coming up watched too many episodes of jaws - it would be poor world without the boogers that potentially could get you, seems we have lost our sense of proportion about the REAL World and have lost contact with good sense -
> ...


Well said Trueblue


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

txteltech said:


> Well said Trueblue


x2. green for the story the tips.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

John_B_1 said:


> Forgot rip tides, currents, and dumb arse people with no common sense in boats


And lightening and gators...


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> "It was the Law of the Sea, they said. Civilization ends at the waterline. Beyond that, we all enter the food chain, *and not always right at the top"*


The further out you go, the lower you go on the food chain.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

if i was in that situation, i swear, anybody that witnessed it would think that i was Jesus's brother...(running on top of the water)


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

seabo said:


> odds are in your favor for survival ... now texting and driving, thats some dangerous stuff not to be taken lightly....


Amen to that!!!!! Texting and driving is deadly!!


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

.......and a fishing partner would have helped you how? Other than the comfort of not dying alone


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I am not sure what being with someone else is going to to keep you from getting shark bit. 

I fish the pass a lot, always alone have for years, I have had a shark bite my stringer in half and take my trout, he left my red alone and I saw my float pop up about 100 ft away. My stringer was now short and didn't want that red 5 feet from me so I picked it up and headed in. 

Now I use a donet and I have a fillet knife strapped to it. Every account I hear of shark attacks on the Texas coast are usually pretty small sharks that keep biting or clamp on. If that happens I would rather not be defenseless at least with the knife I can defend myself.
I use a double donet it is also a great life preserver, I have used it many times to swim across guts and channels. Donets are no good in the surf but I mostly stay out of the surf, I fish the beach when its pretty flat almost exclusively these days.

If a shark bites your trout in half is it too short to keep? LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a smack a shark bit in half off my stringer on a trip with Zeitgeist, his dad Charlie and twin brother Super Dave...it was a smaller shark judging from the bite radius. I look goofy as hell...









http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*picture time??*

Surf shark...watched that one come up and one in east Matty??? No rain doesn't some crazy things


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Have lost too many stringers of fish to Sharks. 
Here's one of three landed in less than 3 feet of water. ........ ICM


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Glad you are ok. I think the biggest threat to your safety are the dangerous currents at SLP.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

which is worse? wade fishing with sharks or bringing a shark onboard.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

seabo said:


> which is worse? wade fishing with sharks or bringing a shark onboard.


When wade fishing..he may or may not be hongry....

In the cockpit of a boat...I'd guarantee he is pizzed off and kicks into 'survival' mode....


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Depends*



seabo said:


> which is worse? wade fishing with sharks or bringing a shark onboard.


On if you are an idiot or not - keep your extremities out of fish with teeth mouth parts and you won't have problems

Lot of DA folks out there that have no clue on handling a fish with teeth, in the water or on a boat

Memorial Hospital at Port Lavaca stitches them up regularly, holding up a fresh caught two or three foot shark by the tail on a rocking boat and a newbie generally guarantees some blood -


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shark Story I wrote a few years ago....TRUE!!*

Fishing the Third Bar....OR Close Encounters of the Turd Kind...

Someone sent me a private message and wanted to hear the stories....so come on Speckledred...You or I can start a new thread in the morning and tell our stories, or on this string. LOL

First Story...

I have always been self employed, and had lots of time for fishing with my Pop who was retired. We would go to POC, where we had a house at Jackson and 11 th. Every once in a while, the surf would get "just right", clear water to the beach, and trout in every wave. This trip we had "cousin Bob" down with us, and 4 or 5 days to fish. This was prolly mid 70's.

The first day we had run into "a trout on every cast" at the base of the west big jetties, wading, on the 2ond sand bar. In no time we had sacked three limits of 20 each trout...nothing big, mostly 16" to 23". We were back at the house by 11:00, gilled and gutted them, iced them down, and took the rest of the day off. Please realize, this was a different time and place than today...we sold trout....$.50 a lb. gilled and gutted, heads on. 60 Trout, @ 2# ea equaled, about a $60 day, FOR HAVING FUN!!

We had big plans for the next day, and did our usual, went to the surf, we would drop off each other about 150 yds apart, until the last guy anchored the boat, and waded away from it. The last guy would get the boat and pick up the other two, when finished fishing. Kinda "leap frogging" each other.

They dropped me off first, on the third bar, just west of Pass Cavallo, in crystal clear water...could see your shoe stings in titty deep water.

I promptly landed 3 trout, and strung them, while wading west towards the boat. Pretty soon, I noticed a 6' shark circling me,....not out there 10' or 15' but close, REAL close. I would poke at his eye with my rod, but in a few minutes, he would mosey off, but pretty soon he would be back. In a few minutes he had a buddy about the same size with him. I untied stringer from belt loop, and held in my mouth...just in case.

I hooked another trout and just about the time I was ready to grab him, he jumped out of the water about 1' in front of me......with one of the 6' sharks right behind him, about 1/2 out of the water. I wore glasses then, and his splash covered my glasses with water. I said "Whoa hoss, never had that happen before!"

I scratched that trout and lure and retied. When I looked up...there were three sharks within 6' of me circling. The "newcomer" was about 10' or 12'. Now I am getting nervous, REAL nervous. I said to myself, "Are all these sharks possessed or starving?" Never had them act like this?

THEN it dawned on me!! We had a low fish cleaning table, and the day before, we would clean trout with our wet jeans on....a lot of the slime and blood drained off the table and soaked the front of our jeans. We would hose them off when through, hang them over the banister of the porch, take a shower and break out the Scotch. Use the same "wading" pants for several days of fishing....we were clean, but the pants prolly got a little "ripe".

I was on the third bar, prolly a 30' swim from the 2ond bar, and I was a "chum bucket" for sharks. Slapping the fins, poking rod at eyes, had little effect...they would swim off for a minute or two and be right back.

HMMMMM.......what to do? Cousin Bob, had anchored the boat on the 2ond bar, and was fishing the 2ond bar...prolly 1/4 mile from me. At any rate, had to get back to 2ond bar. Catching 20 trout assumed 2ond position on my priority list.

Sharks donâ€™t eat people, I wasn't worried about that, but my hand flashing in the water while side stroking back to the 2ond bar might look like a trout to them, especially with me smelling like a dead trout.

Oh, well, all my fishing buddies, 300 yds down the bars, and wading away from me. No help at hand. I turned my 3 trout loose, so I wouldn't be trolling for sharks while swimming, and said **** the torpedoes, full steam ahead, and headed for the 2ond bar.

The good news is, I made it with no probs. The bad news was, I ainâ€™t going on the third bar the rest of this trip! Got back to the boat, and had a couple of cold ones, until I thought Pop and Bob, were through fishing...and went and picked them up on the 2ond bar. They both had 12 to 15 trout apiece----me -0-, and I got razzed, about being chased out of the water by a couple of "little ole sharks"!! LOL

The trout were mostly over with the next day....skipjacks, mackerel, and jackfish....still had fun with them tho!

Ok, I started it, you old timers come on with the stories!!

Later
R3F


----------



## Damcc (Jul 30, 2013)

The old man I used to work for had a newer mako in the early 80's and was fishing a tournament offshore. About 10 miles out they caught a 11-12ft tiger and tied off the leader to a cleat and tail roped him for the trip to the scales (too big to load and no gun to shoot it) they were sure they were going to win that tournaments shark division. Anyways the motor had a different plan and quit on them on the way in. Radioed in for a tow and were told 2hrs. Somehow they got sideways in the current and turtled the boat. somehow the tailrope managed to pull off the cleat it was on leaving him with just the business end secured . The two guys climbed up on the bottom of the boat and spent the next few hours watching and angry tiger swimming beside they're sinking boat till a CG helicopter came and got them. So I guess in that situation are you happy he's still tied to the boat? Apparently it washed up on the beach two weeks later in front of a hippy camp, shark still attached and the kleberg county sheriff was called out and shot shark. Boat was recovered and repowered with a 235 evinrude.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Had almost the same kinda thing one rough night at HI105. Was headed much deeper at dusk, got rough, we tied off and decided to shark fish until weather passed, and then go further. Had caught several large hammers, buddy Wes lost his graduation gift watch his granny gave him leadering the last one, he was pretty sick over it, when we noticed that we were in ankle deep water, in the boat. A round hatch had come out in the splash well of the 21 Mako, and we had a bilge full. Couldn't make progress on it with bilge pump, seas now close to 6', we did not want to swim next to our cooler full of chum and bait, with a bunch of hot sharks in the water. 

Pulled the bow rope until the bow was almost hitting, lil brother, leaped from the bow to the rail on the rig. The two hands on the rig sent the basket down, we rode up, and got Wes's father in law to come get us in his big boat. 

Boat never sank, although the 235 Johnson was under a lot. Pulled the plug on the hull, dried it out, pulled plugs on motor, lots of WD40 and MM, fired it up on the way back in. Motor ran several more years before throwing a rod on the Colorado heading offshore. Sharks and us = we catch em, don't wanna feed em.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Aggie87 said:


> Was out at san luis pass this weekend and went out right before the sun started coming up. Started fishing a gut and wasnt having any luck so i was checking out some of the other guts and noticed some big slicks popping behind me. I made my way over there and the slick was right in the gut so i waded to mt thighs right on the edge of it. just new i was about to smoke some trout with all the slicks poppin. Well i cast out and was working my lure back to me when somethin caught my eye and here come about a 6-7ft shark makin a b-line right at me. My first thought was get rid of my fish but i didnt have any. I was panicking not knowing what to do and out of reaction i slapped the water and splashed it with my rod about the time it was about 4 ft from me and he tale whipped, exploded the water and was gone..I followed suit and was gone too right back to the boat. I have heard stories but never experienced something like this. Im sure you get checked out all the time wade fishing but to have one coming at u that fast and see its dorsal fin and fin on its tail both out of the water was pretty scary.
> 
> Anybody else have similar encounters or worse?


If someone is with you will that save you from a shark??? only if you can outrun him/her.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

I cant imagine not wade fishing.. I'm surprised men on this site are scared of the water and call themselves fisherman.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

jlynn33 said:


> STOP, I REPEAT STOP........................ CARRYING STRINGERS WHILE WADING................. SHARKS are opportunist...... an exposed dying trout on a stringer is an invitation............. DO-NETS are good deterents....


I have to politely disagree...a couple of years back at surfside i had a shark bite completely through my donet to get my trout. It doesnt insulate the smell of fresh trout any better than a stringer does.


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

I fail to see what this has to do with wade fishing ALONE. Seems like you feel the threat would be less if someone were there with you. I'm afraid if I were there with you, you would STILL be alone!!!
HE GONE!!!!!


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

If you wade with somebody else you can hold hands when your scared.


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

CroakerChoker said:


> If you wade with somebody else you can hold hands when your scared.


Hahahahaha


----------

